# Laticrete 317 vs. 272



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out which is a higher quality mortar of the two. Both unmodified and can be used with the different additives. In a google search the price of the 317 seems to be a couple dollars cheaper but the local Dal is stocking 272 to my knowledge. It was apparently discontinued but that was only in certain regions where popularity was low.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

272 contains 25-35% portland.
317 contains 20-30% portland.

Technically, 272 should be the "better" non-modified because it can contains a bit more portland.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

It COULD be that one is sold to big box stores, the other to tile suppliers??
Where's Anita when we need her? Lol


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Missed your post angus...good research!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2010)

The major differences between the LATICRETE 317 and the LATICRETE 272 Mortar are: 
-Additives are used to improve pot life of the LATICRETE 272, 
-There is more portland cement in LATICRETE 272 and the sand in the LATICRETE 272 is slightly finer so it is a little bit creamier.

Both products are available through tile suppliers, based on which products the supplier chooses to stock.

Hope that helps!

Have a nice day everyone


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Anita!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2010)

Anytime! LATICRETE is always listening


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The major differences between the LATICRETE 317 and the LATICRETE 272 Mortar are:
> -Additives are used to improve pot life of the LATICRETE 272,
> -There is more portland cement in LATICRETE 272 and the sand in the LATICRETE 272 is slightly finer so it is a little bit creamier.
> 
> ...


Anita it is good to see your smiling face here on Contractor Talk. Most of the men around here are "Dogs" when what we need is more "Foxes" :thumbup:

I just picked up some 317 which I will be adding in some Laticrete Admix - the yellow fiver. I like what Bill said earlier that he likes to se the admix go in. I'm liking that comment and wish I can remember what stat I heard or read that talked about just that point.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2010)

Sooo good to hear from you John - my LATICRETE Friend! What project are you working on now???


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Anita it is good to see your smiling face here on Contractor Talk. Most of the men around here are "Dogs" when what we need is more "Foxes" :thumbup:
> 
> I just picked up some 317 which I will be adding in some Laticrete Admix - the yellow fiver. I like what Bill said earlier that he likes to se the admix go in. I'm liking that comment and wish I can remember what stat I heard or read that talked about just that point.


I'm not a dog........ :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Moving to additives questions while we're on topic...
I've rarely used them and since we're heading into cold season in Pa, Is it more beneficial to have the additive (333) stored into house temperature to use with 272 ilo using almost freezing water to mix thinset? I have been considering switching most applications to additives since many homes here are on well water (very dirty, lime, rust, calcium etc...)


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Todd, fill the empty additive bottles with water, if your water is better. Latex additives can take longer to dry but stick better. Are homes you're working in heated 24/7? During the winter, some contractors in new homes would turn down the heat after we left for the day. Next day, stuff wasn't too dry.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> Todd, fill the empty additive bottles with water, if your water is better. Latex additives can take longer to dry but stick better. Are homes you're working in heated 24/7? During the winter, some contractors in new homes would turn down the heat after we left for the day. Next day, stuff wasn't too dry.


Good points, mostly all the homes I work in are occupied so id probably get yelled at if I turn the heat down :laughing:
I think some jobs I need to start taking my own water or get the additive...


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

so if 272 has more portland and longer pot life, why would you opt to use 317?


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

bluebird5 said:


> so if 272 has more portland and longer pot life, why would you opt to use 317?


I think it's a supplier issue...mine stocks 317 only. That being said, I WAS using kerdi for waterproofing and still use ditra on some jobs, so, I have used a lot of it and have never had any issues.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

How many bags do you typically get out of a 5 gal additive...? 3?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

2, and about a gallon left over. It's about 2 gallons to a bag.


----------

